

Ask HN: Looking for cofounders, I'll pay the bills - omni50

Summary:
I am looking to create a team of three to live and work together in preparation for the next round of YC. Launching prior to YC or applying to other similar programs are also options but, think the benefits of YC are worth the extra work.<p>Details:
After researching the pros and cons of hiring, Angel investing, and finding cofounders have decided the last option is best. I will be looking for two cofounders over the next couple of months to begin work on a minimum viable product. This product will be used in our application to the next round of Y-Combinator. During this time I am offering to pay all standard expenses (rent, food, internet, development costs) as this is the most common objection to starting in my experience. I currently live in San Diego walking distance from UCSD. I would be willing to relocate to the Bay area to build the right team. I have a couple of ideas (and prototypes) for the project I will present but, I would also like to hear your ideas and decide as a team which is the best opportunity. Understand some time will need to be given to getting to know each other and expect to try working a couple small projects ahead of time. Suggestions are welcome... please contact me at omni158 (gmail)<p>end
======
omni50
I am looking for folks that love to code like I do. I primarily use Python
right now but, it is just a tool and I think using whatever tool is best for
the job is the way to go. I am more concerned with finding people I can trust
and get along with / enjoy being around. I have no problem learning a new
technology if it means creating a great product. E.g. if the rest of the team
believed Ruby or Clojure would give us an advantage I would pick up a few
books and go into a cave for a couple weeks and learn to use it. This
philosophy has served me well in the past and allowed me to do things that my
competitors (and leadership) thought impossible.

The idea I am most excited about involves solving the problem of finding
something to do on any giving day. As an example I moved to San Diego and have
to look in a dozen different places to find out what is going on in my area.
Often I miss something I would be interested in because I didn't know how to
find out about it. So aggregating and presenting that information in a simple
way that is easy to search would be of great value to me.

------
mschaecher
I'm curious, and I bet others are as well, as to what your skill set is and
what skills you are looking for in a co-founder?

